

How do I figure out where this blast of traffic to my website is coming from? - andrewlouis93

I made a small pet project (that doesn&#x27;t even seem to have proper SEO tags) called p4kprowler (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;p4kprowler.meteor.com) which helps you sift through Pitchfork album ratings.<p>I made it around July. Showed it off a little bit of Hacker News, and over here on some niche sub-reddits. Tested out a google adwords using this site, didn&#x27;t bring in anything substantial. I was averaging out 100 hits a week, which I still thought was pretty cool.<p>Now here&#x27;s weird part that I have no explanation for.<p>All of a sudden on Sunday, I got 585 hits. I had 22 on Saturday. And on Monday that number nearly doubled!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;KSk79vU<p>All the traffic sources say &quot;direct&quot; hits. I googled for the website, and I couldn&#x27;t seem to find a trace of ANY buzz for the site. Twitter searches came up empty. Google searches linked back the old threads I had made in July showing the site on Reddit.<p>Another weird nugget of information that may be useful is that a good majority of the hits are all stemming from Cincinnati.
======
jefflinwood
Check your referrals - it's probably the latest referral spam trend:

[http://www.analyticsedge.com/2014/12/removing-referral-
spam-...](http://www.analyticsedge.com/2014/12/removing-referral-spam-google-
analytics/)

There were a bunch of threads on HN about this recently.

